# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadoludaki Birliği Bozan Savaş

## veli

kose.jpg
Kösedağ Savaşı ve Sonuçları 
Anadolu Selçuklularının doğu sınırlarına dayanan Moğollar, Baba İshak isyanından sonra Anadoluyu istilaya karar verdiler. Sivasın doğusunda yapılan Kösedağ Savaşında Anadolu Selçuklu ordusu mağlup olmuştur. 
Bu savaşın sonucunda;

- Anadolu Moğolların hakimiyetine girmiş ve Türkiye Selçukluları Devleti Moğollara bağlı hale gelmiştir. 
- Trabzon Rum İmparatorluğu ve Ermeni Krallığı Selçuklu hakimiyetinden çıkmış, Anadolunun batı kısımlarında bağımsız Türk beylikleri kurulmuştur. Böylece Anadoluda kurulan Türk siyasal birliği bozulmuştur. 
- Anadoluda can ve mal güvenliği kalmamış, ticaret faaliyetleri durma noktasına gelmiş ve üretim azalmıştır. Bu durum Anadolu halkının ekonomik hayatını olumsuz yönde etkilemiştir.
- Anadoludaki önemli bilim, sanat ve ticaret merkezleri tahribata uğramış, kültürel gelişmeler durmuştur. 
- Moğolların baskısından kurtulmak isteyen Türkmenler Anadolunun batısında yoğunlaşmışlardır. Türk kültürü Anadolunun batısında da yayılmıştır. 
- Merkezî otoritesini kaybeden Anadolu Selçukluları dağılma ve yıkılma sürecine girmiştir.
Uçlarda Hayat ve Beylikler
1243 Kösedağ Savaşından sonra Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin Moğol hakimiyetine girmesi üzerine, uc beyleri serbest hareket etmeye ve Anadolu Selçuklu sultanlarını tanımamaya başladılar. Anadolunun batısında yoğunlaşan beyliklerin nüfus ve askeri gücünü Moğolların baskısından kaçan Türkmenler oluşturuyordu. Moğolların hakimiyetini kabul etmek istemeyen uc beyleri ve aşiret beyleri bağımsızlıklarını ilan ederek Türkiyede Beylikler Döneminin başlamasına neden olmuşlardır. 
Anadoluda Söğüt ve Domaniç çevresinde Osmanlılar, Konya ve çevresinde Karamanoğulları, Kütahya ve çevresinde Germiyanoğulları, Balıkesir çevresinde Karesioğulları, İzmir ve Aydın çevresinde Aydınoğulları, Manisada Saruhanoğulları, Sinop ve Kastamonuda Candaroğulları, Muğlada Menteşeoğullurı, Maraşta Dulkadiroğulları ve Adanada Ramazanoğulları beylikleri kurulmuştur. 

Kösedağ Savaşı ve Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin Dağılması
1237de I. Alaeddin Keykubadın zehirlenerek öldürülmesi üzerine 16 yaşındaki oğlu II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev tahta geçti. Ancak babası gibi başarılı olamadı. Zamanının çoğunu sarayda geçiren II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev, devlet işlerini veziri Saadettin Köpeke devretti. Özellikle onun döneminde ortaya çıkan iki önemli olay Anadolu Selçuklu Devletini dağılma ve parçalanma sürecine soktu. Bu olaylar 1240daki Baba İshak Ayaklanması ve 1243deki Kösedağ Savaşıdır.
Baba İshak Ayaklanması

1240 yılı başlarında, Baba İshak adı verilen bir derviş önderliğinde göçebe Türkmenler, Anadolu Selçuklu Devletine karşı dev bir ayaklanma başlattılar. Baba İshak Konyadaki Anadolu Selçuklu sultanının ve adamlarının kafir olduğunu söylüyordu ve halkı onlara karşı isyan etmeye çağırıyordu. Ayaklanma Doğu Anadoluda başladı ve tüm ülkeye yayıldı. İsyancı Türkmenler Amasya ve Sivas gibi önemli kentleri ele geçirdiler. Ayaklanma öylesine büyüktü ki, neredeyse bütün Türkmenler bu ayaklanmaya katılmışlardı. Hatta, bir ara Sultan II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev korkarak Konya dışında bir yere kaçtı. Ayaklanmayı bastırmak üzere gönderilen Selçuklu komutanı Amasyaya girdi ve Baba İshakı yakalayıp kale burcuna astı. Ama isyanı bastıramadı. Aksine isyan daha da büyüdü. Sivastan gelen yeni isyancılar Amasyaya gelip bu komutanı yakalayıp astılar. İsyancı Türkmenler durmaksızın Konyaya ilerlediler. Ancak, İsyancılar Kırşehirin Malya Ovasında yeni bir Selçuklu ordusu ile karşılaştılar. Çocuklar hariç, kadınlı erkekli bütün isyancı Türkmenler kılıçtan geçirildi ve böylelikle isyan bastırıldı. İsyan bastırıldı ama Anadolu Selçuklu Devletini fena halde yıpratmış oldu.
Kösedağ Savaşı 

Baba İshak ayaklanmasının Anadolu Selçuklu Devletini iyice zayıflattığını gören Moğollar, fırsat bu fırsatdeyip Anadoluyu işgal etmeye karar verdiler. Moğol ordular Doğu Anadoluya girerek önce Erzurumu işgal ettiler. Daha sonra, Selçuklu ordusu ve Moğol ordusu Sivasın doğusundaki Kösedağda karşı karşıya geldiler. II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrevin komutasındaki Selçuklu ordusu, sayıca fazla olmasına rağmen, yanlış savaş taktikleri yüzünden ağır bir yenilgi aldı. 
Moğollar bu zaferden sonra Erzincan, Sivas ve Kayseri gibi kentleri ele geçirdiler ve yağmaladılar. Sultan II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev Moğollarla anlaşma yaptı ve her yıl onlara vergi vermeyi kabul etti. Böylece, Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti Moğollara bağlı bir devlet haline geldi. 
Kösedağ Savaşından sonra Moğollar Anadoluda tam bir baskı kurdular. Koydukları ağır vergiler halkı zor durumda bıraktı. Moğol baskısının yanı sıra, artan Bizans saldırıları, siyasal cinayetler, doğal afetler ve salgın hastalıklar devleti büsbütün sarstı. Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti birkaç kez iki ve üçe bölündü. 
Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin Dağılışı ve Yıkılışı

Moğolların baskısının iyice artması üzerine, Anadolu Selçukluları birkaç başarısız ayaklanma denemesine giriştiler. Hatta, bu ayaklanmalardan birinde Memlüklü Sultanı Baybarstan yardım istediler. Ordusu ile Anadoluya gelen Baybars 1277 yılında Elbistan ovasında Moğolları darmadağın etti. Ancak, Sultan Baybarsın ülkesine geri dönmesinden sonra, Moğolların intikamı acı oldu. Çok sayda insanı acımasızca öldürdüler. Bundan sonra Anadolu tamamen Moğol egemenliğine girdi. Anadoluyu atadıkları valilerle yönettiler. 1308 yılında, son sultan II. Mesudun ölümünden sonra Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti yıkıldı.

----------

